# Water



## WhiteBear (Jul 5, 2004)

What water works best when making wine. Because the water here is not the best.






White Bear


----------



## geocorn (Jul 5, 2004)

What that is low in minerals and sulphur is best. High sulphur is really bad. If you have bad water, I suggest you buy the big Ozarka bottles. You will definately notice the difference.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 5, 2004)

Oops, typo.


*Water* that is low in minerals and sulphur is best.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 6, 2004)

"Now to reside here in Hawaii, you NEED to bring your own water! And if you plan on making good wine...then you gotta buy it from the store. Our water here at times is not drinkable unless you can stand smelling the additives that they use.


As for wine, we purchase "spring water" from the local grocery outlets at $1.49+ a gallon. It works fine . We have not tried "reverse-os" in fear that it too may have trace chemicals that could alter the taste later. My 2 cents.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 6, 2004)

I am sorry George, I must disagree with the low in minerals statement. A high mineral content spring water is best for winemaking. The sulphur I agree with. I would think if it has no offensive odors, it would have a low sulphur content. If you live near a walmart, the blue top gallon jugs of generic spring water is very good. The yeastybeasties love high mineral content spring water. Prove me wrong with documentation and I will change my water source.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 6, 2004)

I guess I'm lucky. I use the local H2O and filter it to remove most of the minerals and chlorine. I like the local flavor it gives it. I feel like buying the H2O from the store gives it a bit of a generic flavor, but you do what you need to do to get clean H20.


Being in St. Louis, I figure what the big brewery uses it good enough for me.


----------



## okreloader (Jul 6, 2004)

We used to buy spring water because we heard it was what we should do. Our tap water tastes good to us so we tried a batch using it and could tell no difference so it's been tap water ever since. I think the bottom line is if you like your tap water you will like the wine it makes. My 2 cents.






reloader*Edited by: okreloader *


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 6, 2004)

Has anyone tried filtered "rain water?" Ioften wondered about that. The trees and plants see to flourish after a good rain...hmmmn..


----------



## geocorn (Jul 6, 2004)

I, too, started out with bottled water, then switched to the tap water. I think the wine is slightly better now.


Don't use water from a "softner". These softners tend to use salt to soften the water and you do not want salty water for your wine.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 7, 2004)

So, does y'alls tap water have chlorine like mine? I am on city water and it is chlorinated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, my water is chlorinated, but I use a filter to get rid of it. It may not totally rid the water of chlorine, but I can't taste it after the filtering.


Your local hardware store should carry a quality water filter. It's worth the price.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 8, 2004)

I would soon buy the gallon jugs at wally world. Their source is the hot springs in Garland County, Arkansas. Very good water.


----------



## okreloader (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes, my water is city water and is treated. However, it is so mild that I really can't taste it. I have tasted some treated city water that tasted like it came out of a heavily treated swimming pool.






I would not use water like that for my wine. Like I said earlier, if you like the way your water tastes, you'll probably like wine made from it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 24, 2004)

CW, what is that "Wally World?"


----------



## geocorn (Jul 24, 2004)

I will answer for Country. "Wally World" is Wal-Mart. Remember, both Country and Wal-Mart are from Arkansas.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 24, 2004)

Oh, sorry Joe. It is so commonly called wallyworld here in part as a joke and as a tribute to the Chevy Chase movie where his family goes on vacation to Wallyworld. Hilarious.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh.o.o.Kay!



I'm gonna start using "Wally World" here when we talk about Wal-Mart, and see how long it takes before I here someone mention that back to me. New phrases catch on quick here! *Edited by: Maui Joe *


----------



## sw wine (Aug 4, 2004)

I purchase bottled water, but I think I will try a batch with my city water after reading some of the comments in this forum (my city water tastes good).


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Maui Joe (Aug 4, 2004)

sw wine,


You're one of the "lucky-ones" to have good city water. If you saw what floats in our reservoirs before its treated, you would not water your lawn with it either...way too high in chlorine and additives for me!


----------



## greenbean (Aug 22, 2004)

I don't have any problems using tap water, but then we have good
tap water. The water on the other side of the county has too much
chlorine.

tap vs. bottled = personal preferance


----------



## masta (Sep 9, 2004)

My input on an old topic of water for wine making: <?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><O></O>


I have well water and water softening system which uses salt to regenerate the resin column which traps the minerals in the water that make it "hard". I also have a calcite tank that increases the pH because of low pH issues I had when first moving into my house.<O></O>


My system has 2 columns so one is always online and it can regenerate when needed based on total water usage.I used bottled water when I first started making wine but use my tap water now and don't have any problems. The better systems rinse the column well with water before it goes online so salty water should not be an issue.<O></O>


I also use this water for making beer and it has not been an issue although most instructions will tell you not to do it.<O></O>


Maybe a small amount of sodium in the water brings out the flavor of the wine and beer like it does in food when cooking!!!!<O></O>


*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Chief (Sep 17, 2004)

Country Wine said:


> So, does y'alls tap water have chlorine like mine? I am on city water and it is chlorinated.




Chlorine are nutralized instanly by sulphitethat is contained inyour wine.


Chief


----------



## Chief (Sep 18, 2004)

Chief said:


> Country Wine said:
> 
> 
> > So, does y'alls tap water have chlorine like mine? I am on city water and it is chlorinated.
> ...




I have to apologize. I did not give TimVandergrift credit for the above quote. I was quoting Tim from another fourm.


Chief


----------



## Hippie (Sep 19, 2004)

No matter, I will always use good old Arkansas spring water from Hot Springs. It contains loads of trace minerals and has been known for healing powers since way before we whities got here. I use it mainly because it tastes better than any other water and that has to follow through to the wine because it is the main ingredient. Right?


----------

